# rod wrapping question



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

anyone have a link to make a homemade rod wrapper i have a few old penn rods i want to try fix up .


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

ShoreFisher72 said:


> anyone have a link to make a homemade rod wrapper i have a few old penn rods i want to try fix up .


i found one , heres the link if anyone is interested. this isnt mine im just posting the link. all credit goes to the author.  

http://www.angelfire.com/biz5/seatiger/Home_Made_Wrapper.htm


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

ShoreFisher72 said:


> i found one , heres the link if anyone is interested. this isnt mine im just posting the link. all credit goes to the author.
> 
> http://www.angelfire.com/biz5/seatiger/Home_Made_Wrapper.htm


I made one like that. I really like the Adjustability that it provides.


----------



## ScottWood (May 16, 2005)

ShoreFisher72 said:


> anyone have a link to make a homemade rod wrapper i have a few old penn rods i want to try fix up .



Pick up a cardboard box and cut a couple of v-notches in it - you'll be good to go. It could be more work than it's worth to build a wrapper for just a couple of rods. That is, of course, unless you're planning to starting doing some building.
/scott


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

cardboard box is a cool idea 

im looking to build 1-2 of my own soon, and have one im thinkin hard on building right now...

not looking to get into it as a business, just rods for me and myb some friends possibly.

thanks for the idea of a ez wrapper lol



Jesse


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

I use 4 of these clamped onto the front of My desk. it is 3 3/4" to the center,Will make it 5" on the next ones

Looks like no Image? Email for photos [email protected]


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> cardboard box is a cool idea
> 
> im looking to build 1-2 of my own soon, and have one im thinkin hard on building right now...
> 
> ...


That is all that I build for. I have had a couple ask me to build for them and when I say I would do it and they buy the parts. This way I can build up some experience. They thought the parts were tooexpensive so I just do it for myself./


----------



## Jaron15 (Aug 14, 2007)

a buddy of mine builds and repairs rods if u want his number let me know


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

Jaron15 said:


> a buddy of mine builds and repairs rods if u want his number let me know


would his name happen to be luis?


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

jcreamer said:


> That is all that I build for. I have had a couple ask me to build for them and when I say I would do it and they buy the parts. This way I can build up some experience. They thought the parts were tooexpensive so I just do it for myself./



IT is funny, the parts do cost a good bit more than most realize, along with materials, thread, epoxy,finishes, tools, and misc. crap. Most builders are not making much at all on their labor, maybe some mark up on the blank if they're getting it wholesale and retailing it out to customers. I find that I am probably saving less than 100.00 off the price of a custom when I wrap one myself - if I put 20 hours worth of work into it - well you can do the math.

BUT- it is fun, keeps me busy, etc.


----------



## Jaron15 (Aug 14, 2007)

ya y?


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

think i know him good guy . 

where did you catch that shark at?


----------



## Jaron15 (Aug 14, 2007)

seagull pier but they get them more often at ocean view pier


----------

